# Advice needed



## M1ke (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi everyone

Next year we are thinking of venturing abroad for the first time and go to the Lakes in Italy via France (perhaps a 3 week journey or maybe longer). We would appreciate a good itinerary of routes, sites, and advice from anyone that has done it.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi M1ke and welcome
There is lots of info in the Italy and France Touring sections.
Suggest you join MHF and take advantage.
Also consider going through Switzerland. 
Ian


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

You can also go through Belgium and down through Germany and Austria.


----------

